# 3 of the Final 4 are set in stone.



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Every year it appears that I get 3 out of the 4 final four picks right. This year appears to be no different. 3 of my final 4 are still in play, and Duke is the only one eliminated. That means that the following teams will be in the final 4.

Louisville
Wisconsin
Illiinois


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Wisconsin against UNC could be very tough for them to overcome but pretty solid picks considering 3 of them are still alive


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

sloth said:


> Every year it appears that I get 3 out of the 4 final four picks right. This year appears to be no different. 3 of my final 4 are still in play, and Duke is the only one eliminated. That means that the following teams will be in the final 4.
> 
> Louisville
> Wisconsin
> Illiinois


Thanks for the confidence either you didn't watch UW play this year or you're a HUGE Ewing Theory believer. Honestly this UW team is just not as good as last years team that lost in the second round, albeit to a great Pitt team.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> Thanks for the confidence either you didn't watch UW play this year or you're a HUGE Ewing Theory believer. Honestly this UW team is just not as good as last years team that lost in the second round, albeit to a great Pitt team.


To be fair, Wisconsin only needs to win 1 more game to get there. They are pretty dang close. Louisville and Illinois should have their spots sealed tonight. And the past 2 years I have gotten 3 out of the final 4 right, why should this year be any different?

2003
----
Marquette
Kansas
Syracuse

2004
-----
Duke
Uconn
Georgia Tech

2005
----
Wisconsin
Illinois 
Louisville

I can never get 4 out of 4, but always 3.

for our tourney bracket, me and Cris still have 3 final 4 picks still alive. I am the leader right now by 2 points tho. ace2004u has 4 of his final 4 picks alive but is in 3rd place at the moment.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Also I am in the top 7% for everyone who signed up for Yahoo's Pickem, but unfortunately that is only good for 61,000th place lol.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Louisville came back, 1 in for me. Illinois should be the 2nd later tonight. Told ya.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Well, now Illinois and Louisville are aboard, told ya so.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

I think Unc and Michigan state will be the other 2 going to the final four


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> I think Unc and Michigan state will be the other 2 going to the final four


Mich St., has a chance, but Wisconsin is going because of the premise of the thread. The other two teams came back from behind to make this happen, so Wisconsin will also win.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

We got the Sloth factor on our side!!! Hey, if it worked for Marquette, maybe it can work for us.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

It wasn't meant to be. Okay, this is the last time that I make the homer pick of Wisconsin to make the final 4. ahghaghahghaghghahgahg, oh well, Marquette had D-Wade, that is why they were so good.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

heheh i was right i knew it the other 2 was going to be UNC and Mich St.


----------

